# Betta watching me sleep



## michaelp (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know if this has happened to anybody before? I live alone in a single-wide trailer and have just become comfortable in the living room, which is adjacent to the kitchen. It's pretty much all one room and I rarely leave it. I have a couch bed that I usually sleep on instead of my real bed. So I fell asleep last night and forgot to turn off the fish tank light and I woke up about 1145pm.

I looked up at the tank to see my betta just staring at me, for what seemed like a couple minutes he didn't move. I just got up and turned his light off. It's been on my mind all day. Was I snoring loud enough to interest him? Was he really watching me? I am pretty sure he was it just seemed so odd? I couldn't wait to get off work to post this.

Could this have happened to anyone else?


----------



## Spook (Dec 30, 2011)

Honestly, my best guess is that your Betta was probably sleeping! xD Fish don't have eyelids, so they sleep with their eyes wide open and it can look like they're staring. 

My Betta likes to sleep either in his floating log, or on the bottom of his tank under a plant leaf, but sometimes he falls asleep right next to the glass and it can look kind of creepy.


----------



## michaelp (Dec 21, 2011)

He may have been. He's still the coolest fish ever. I had to put my hand in the tank the other day to get some plant bulbs out that weren't growing, and plant the one that has started. I'm sorry 2 have sprouted. I then added some water and wiped the tank down with a damp cloth. He was not a bit even bothered. He seemed to just watch me with interest the whole time. He's the best.


----------



## bubbleymonki (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that's what my betta fish did too. Because I used to have the tank right next to my bed. So when I wake up, I saw my betta staying at the corner closest to my side. Looked like it was watching me. Because when I finally get out of bed, it started to swim crazy.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My best guess is that he was sleeping. Either that or annoyed that you didn't turn the light off when you normally do. Fish (just like us and many other animals) fall into routines. When that routine is broken they can get confused and even stressed (for the really stress-prone bettas).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ghengis watches me when I am on the computer. -turns head- what do you want??!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww that's cute .... and, uh creepy xD i never had a betta that did that  closest one that was like that was lunar, he will float up awhile sleeping or look dead on the gravel


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah Sarah does that :| -had to poke her- x.x sorry sorry makin' sure you are alive... :lol:


----------



## michaelp (Dec 21, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> aww that's cute .... and, uh creepy xD i never had a betta that did that  closest one that was like that was lunar, he will float up awhile sleeping or look dead on the gravel


Although strange I was pretty happy about it. He's very aware of me which is good, but yeah I bet he was a little upset I had left his light on. I usually turn it off about 9 and on about 6am. I hate to leave it on as I feel he needs to rest, even with all the plant growth in the tank to hide under/lean on total dark is the best for sleep, I know.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I saw my betta Lelouch doing that too lying in wait actually he was all flared up half the night when my BFF was over he was watching her.

She called him a creeper when I told her and I couldn't help but laugh...But he really is a weirdo fish.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

my first betta cash would do that, his tank was right next to my bed and he'd always hang out on my side of the tank and watch me, i thought it was adorable, especailly since since if i'd put my finger up to the tank he'd do the wiggle dance <3


----------

